# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Truyện cười: Định nghĩa các môn học

## maketxinh

Toán học: Đây là môn học duy nhất không có sự bổ ích. Các bạn sẽ được  học 1 + 1 = 2, điều mà một vài năm sau người ta lại nói lại 1 + 1 = 10  và nói cho bạn biết hệ nhị phân là gì. Người ta cũng dạy bạn vi phân,  tích phân và nhiều thứ quan trọng khác nhưng nói chung, bạn vẫn phải  dùng đến máy tính bỏ túi khi đi chợ.

Vật lý: Môn học nghiên cứu sự rụng của táo và các loại quả khác. Bạn  cũng có được học cách tính giờ tàu chạy và khi nào hai con tàu gặp nhau  nếu chạy trên cùng một... đường ray. Người học vật lý xong thường ít đi  trồng táo hoặc đi tàu hoả.

Hóa học: Môn học phải ghi nhớ những câu trả lời đúng và những bài thí  nghiệm. Đổ một lọ này vào lọ kia, lắc hoặc khuấy, nhiều lúc phải đun  lên, rồi cuối cùng đổ tất cả ra vườn, đó là thí nghiệm.

Sinh học: Môn học nghiên cứu ruồi giấm và một số vật nuôi trong nhà  khác. Tuy nhiên nếu ta hỏi một người lớn rằng "làm sao để có em bé" thể  nào ta cũng được câu trả lời "có con cò mang em bé đến và đặt lên cửa sổ  cho các bà mẹ".

Địa lý: Môn này dạy bạn cách xem bản đồ và bạn phải chỉ ra châu Mỹ trên  bản đồ thế giới. Đây có lẽ là môn mới mẻ nhất vì trước khi Christopher  Columbus chưa tìm ra châu Mỹ, chắc chưa ai phải học môn này cả.

Lịch sử: Các thầy giáo sẽ bắt bạn nhớ xem ai đã lật đổ một ông vua nào  đó. Nhiều khi bạn phải nhớ ngày sinh của một ông hoàng bà chúa nào đó  mặc dù ông ta không làm sinh nhật, mà bạn cũng chẳng cần phải nhớ để  tặng quà.

Văn học: Bạn sẽ phải đọc một quyển sách dày đến nỗi bạn chỉ kịp liếc qua  cái tên của nó trước khi vào phòng thi. Sau khi học xong môn này, bạn  sẽ có thể biết Huy Gô và Huy Cận không phải là hai anh em hay Xuân Diệu  không phải là nhà buôn bút mặc dù ông ta sống bằng ngòi bút.

Triết học: Triết học là 1 hiện tượng luận về hiện tượng mà đôi khi chúng  ta luận về hiện tượng đó thì đúng là hiện tượng luận cho nên người ta  mới gọi hiện tượng luận là luận về hiện tượng đó nhưng hiện tượng đó đôi  khi không là hiện tượng luận nên luận về hiện tượng đó là hiện tượng  luận!

Nói chung các môn học có thể gói gọn lại thành 2000 tiết. Học trong 4  hoặc 5 năm. Trong đó chỉ có 2 tiết thật sự là hữu ích (ví dụ, chỉ bật  được quạt khi có điện) còn 1998 tiết còn lại hoàn toàn vô nghĩa (ví dụ  điện đã làm cho quạt quay như thế nào?...). Tất cả những việc bạn phải  làm là chép những lời thầy giảng, nhớ chúng, chép chúng vào bài thi, rồi  sau đó quên đi.

Những ai chẳng may không thể quên được thì trở thành giáo viên và suốt đời không ra khỏi trường đại học.

----------

